# Songs that give you goose bumps



## Annodam (Jul 12, 2008)

:3


----------



## redstarr (Jul 12, 2008)

Dead Flag Blues by Godspeed You! Black Emperor.


----------



## Faruzah (Jul 12, 2008)

The Diva's opera in The Fifth Element.


----------



## Theolis-Wolfpaw (Jul 12, 2008)

Anything epic sounding, mostly orchestral stuff from movies and certain TV shows.


----------



## zaal (Jul 12, 2008)

Any pieces by Khanate or Wold.


----------



## SprAckeR (Jul 14, 2008)

all kinds of EpicTrance..and Eurobeat(including j-euro) always give me goosebumps.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 14, 2008)

Faruzah said:


> The Diva's opera in The Fifth Element.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MR6D7tL38U

I find the music very beautiful. And those epic, orchestral pieces also do the same for me, too.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

Just goosebumps or a full ecstasy, with sensations of individual parts of the song flowing through you in all directions?

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=crqM-Hmx5rY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnicZDvKyzU&feature=related

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=A824wWX3bao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q536JTSe40M&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDorNilxPUY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blP9LWyKqzI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0B357TlnAg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWEahIQGsZY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6BKYZtlNwA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoNtIkRm1HE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DuPr3GuyvQ

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rMhx9pnjY7M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FQVG-KYFyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9j_RZDqYc4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60B-5maSlmM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1f2M5G9KG8&feature=related

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QW2XcQird20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzibA7YP7VM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LtWmAemrs&feature=related


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

Id say really good anime opening them songs.

As well as Progressive and Trance music.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 15, 2008)

"The Call" by Regina Spektor, from the "Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian" soundtrack:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJyNMSJxHeA


----------



## Runefox (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a total geek. The songs that give me goosebumps are:

Ace Combat 04 - Blockade
Ace Combat 04 - Operation Bunker Shot
Ace Combat 04 - Whiskey Corridor
Ace Combat 04 - Megalith
Ace Combat 5 - First Flight
Ace Combat 5 - Naval Blockade
Ace Combat 5 - Razgriz (Warsaw Philharmonic)
Ace Combat 5 - The Unsung War
Ace Combat 5 - The Journey Home
Ace Combat Zero - Zero
Ace Combat 6 - The Liberation of Gracemeria
Ace Combat 6 - Chandelier (Trinity Boys Choir)
Ace Combat 6 - A Brand New Day (Trinity Boys Choir)



> Anything epic sounding, mostly orchestral stuff from movies and certain TV shows.


You'd like those. Click!


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 16, 2008)

Lotsa music gives me goosebumps.. I usually have to go change my pants when hearing "Signal to Noise" by Peter Gabriel, though.. *shivers*


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 18, 2008)

The stuff my friend, Devi Sparkles, make's. :3 He's full of beats and rhyme!


----------



## Monarq (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-Po8uJeoUw

Bittersweet Symphony 
The Verve


----------



## McRoz (Jul 18, 2008)

Q Lazarus-Goodbye Horses

Or the goosebump TV series theme song


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 18, 2008)

This voice is more than enough to give me goosebumps


----------



## NinjaWulf (Jul 18, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NMquGj3aMWE the solo always kicks in my adrenaline.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

Depends... what kind of goosebumps..

If it's the bad, creeped-out kinda goosebumps, turn on the radio station that plays the "hits"

If it's the good kinda ones, "Storm the Gates of Hell" by Demon Hunter, "My Curse" by Killswitch Engage and anything by System of a Down. :3


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 19, 2008)

Enigma - Return To Innocence
Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing
Lara Fabian - Je T'aime
Damien Rice feat. Lisa Hannigan - 9 Crimes
Gregorian - Moment Of Peace

This 5 always give me goose bumps and are also my 5 favorite songs. <3


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 19, 2008)

anything from Akira Yamaoka, his music from Silent Hill is always creepy


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

Not too many furs listen to my types of music,
but anything with a good breakdown, 

refering to Post-hardcore and Metal type things mostly.


However the song "The word bestfriend redifined" by Chiodos, gives me goosebumps more then anything else.

Again during the "breakdown"  the catch is, this is a softer song :3


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 21, 2008)

The Blue Man Group & Venus Hum - I Feel Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uurTw0XgX7I&feature=related

(the actual song starts at 2:40)


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 21, 2008)

Lareine~ Setsurenka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIUek9GXXFo

It always have and always will.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 21, 2008)

"It Can't Rain Everyday" by P.O.D.

Magikian. yeah, Demon Hunter has some great songs. I think "My Throat is an Open Grave" would be the song by them that would  give me goosebumps

"Light Up Ahead" by Further Seems Forever is another good goosebump song.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2008)

Toccata and Fugue in D minor.  Johann Sebastian Bach. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd_oIFy1mxM&feature=related

In the Hall of the Mountain King.  Edvard Grieg.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W26gP95nfXY&feature=related

Night on Bald Mountain.  Modest Mussorgsky.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_0GekZl7YA

Mars, from Holst's "The Planets" suite.  Gustav Holst.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4oDDmoWf1M

Ride of the Valkyries.  Richard Wagner.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU

O Fortuna.  Carl Orff.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWdIpFBGENQ

EPIC.

I'll post more if I think of them.

(note: If more people listened to classical maybe modern music wouldn't suck as much.)


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 21, 2008)

McRoz said:


> Q Lazarus-Goodbye Horses



hehe I love that song..and movie..in fact its my favorite movie.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxUO Fortuna.  Carl Orff.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWdIpFBGENQ



I love this a lot. Such an epic music from my point of view.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5kI2O5sxIc Tears (will wash off the blood from my sword) - Tvangeste (ta-vong-gee-estuh)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Vgkk9xGyQ Opening of the Gates - Morbid Angel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4yixzE7ntM Let Them Burn - Kataklysm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EfMCTMy52I The Divine Falsehood - Job For A Cowboy (this is the one and only song I like by them, every other song is deathcore crap)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4lZoeNg0Bc Under the Serpent Sun - At The Gates

With Tears, the choir people are what give me the chills, freaky in a black metal song!
With Opening, it's the drums and vocals, pure amazement like no other
With Let them Burn, it's the song lyrics and vocals
With Falsehood, it's the way it's almost death metal, AND the lyrics are produced like he were speaking, or telling a story, amazing.
With Serpent Sun, the vocals are crazy, and its At The Gates, 'nuff said.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 21, 2008)

Shouden said:


> Magikian. yeah, Demon Hunter has some great songs. I think "My Throat is an Open Grave" would be the song by them that would  give me goosebumps



That song puts me to sleep... at least the start. At least it isn't "The Gauntlet"... *snore*

"Not I" and "I Am You" always give me a rush of energy.

(All of those songs are by Demon Hunter, in case you didn't pick that up)


----------



## Shouden (Aug 21, 2008)

Relentless Intolerance and Soldier's Song are some other  great DH songs. I think the other song by Demon Hunter that would give me goosebumps is "Carry Me Down"

Follow the Wolves is my favorite DH song, though. hehehe.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 21, 2008)

The singing in "Carry Me Down".. just shits me.. I don't know why...

Then again one of the only singers I can listen to is Serj from S.O.A.D... That guy is just a legend...


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 27, 2008)

youtube search "electric violin - ed busking" and watch the 1st video, its like 7+ mins or somewhere around there. its just so cool what you can do that it just makes me go "whoohoohoo" *shivers*


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

"Do You Realize??" by The Flaming Lips. Every time.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 28, 2008)

'Coma' by Guns n Roses, especially the last two minutes of the song. It is immense.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 29, 2008)

"In Coma" By Dead Poetic. Get me everytime. The words are powerful. "Stay in coma. It's the only defense we have left."


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

call me a geek but these two gimme goosebumps the good way.

The price of freedom [Crisis Core Ost]
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=MOJ91H4mraU
Let me go let you go [kachou ouji ost]
the start's a little plain, but  when it gets further to the end...
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=7HQWDkEmyv8


----------

